# Upgrade from VTEN to A-500?



## HannahCo (May 6, 2016)

I have Popcorn Hour VTEN, and I saw CM announced A-500 last week. My VTEN is working pretty fine, however, I saw what makes these two different is the CPU SMP8757 and 8758, the coaxial and composite output and with the HDD output. Did anyone know what's the max HD capacity A500 support?

Any advice on should i upgrade my vten to A500?:|


----------

